# AVR 1908 with ps3 sound issues



## Hammy (May 4, 2010)

Hi there, i am having issues using my ps3 via hdmi. After watching a movie for about 30-60mins there is an almighty loud noise followed by some beeps or crackle. If i shut everything down for a few minutes it maybe fine. Otherwise no sound. I started using optical as this seemed to be ok. I noticed that today after a few hours sky started to crackle using optical. I am streaming movies from ps3 media server and also have movies on the ps3 hard drive. Using hdmi i have tried various settings on the ps3. Im not sure if my amp is still under waranty so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Hammy and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T I would of said try different HDMI cables if it were just that but you also seem to have a problem with the optical input as well so therefore it could well be faulty equipment so if in warranty use it


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I had the exact same problem about two years ago and had to send it to Denon for repair. It was also a 1908 which I eventually sold and got a Pioneer Elite SC-05. At first I thought it was an electrical issue but ended up being a faulty power module inside the receiver. When I talked to Denon they said that this issue is usually caused by trying to drive too big of speakers. The repAir was free under warranty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hammy (May 4, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the quick response. Yea it was brought 2nd hand. I am trying to get the receipt off the guy. Otherwise i might just have to foot the bill. Thank you.


----------



## Hammy (May 4, 2010)

Re: AVR 1908 with ps3 sound issues 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I had the exact same problem about two years ago and had to send it to Denon for repair. It was also a 1908 which I eventually sold and got a Pioneer Elite SC-05. At first I thought it was an electrical issue but ended up being a faulty power module inside the receiver. When I talked to Denon they said that this issue is usually caused by trying to drive too big of speakers. The repAir was free under warranty.
Posted via Mobile Device




Hey thanks for the post, yea just noticed my speakers are 4-8ohms 200w. Rears were 4ohms. Might try 2 channel for a bit. Got some new B&W's speakers on the way so i will try those and see where we are at. Seems like a nice amp so id like to get it sorted. Thanks again.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Hammy. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

The Denon 1908 is not what I would call a workhorse, @90watts per ch and only weighs 25lbs I dont think you are getting anywhere near that output driving those speakers.


----------

